
Device Configuration Overlay (Hard Drive) - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_configuration_overlay
======
ktpsns
What about SSDs? I think they put fewer chips on the same PCB boards instead
of "deactivating" some of them to sell lower cost versions of the same disc.

